# mosquito lake walleye...



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

or lack of 

it was such a beautiful day today i took the troll to mosquito from 4:30 till just before dark. i was trolling colorado blade crawler harnesses. i went thru almost 4 dozen crawlers. caught probably 30 fish, only problem, 26 of those were crappie.
i trolled from 14 to 18 fow, speed was 1.1-1.8 it just mattered my angle to the straight north wind. i was only able to troll with the wind today being solo. i did lose something big off the outside board about 610 pm. it pulled the board under and was taking drag when i got to the rod. i thought at first i was snagged, but i could feel the fish shaking. i was using 2oz inline weights at 15' back and then as it got later in the day, i went to 8' back. i know its not much of a report, but its something and all fish were released to fight another day.lol.

and to the guy in the pontoon, would it of killed you to wave instead of trying to stare me down, i know your neck gotta be hurting ??


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the report. Great day!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I think,he thought,,, you were "tresspassin" on his part of the lake ,that he owned??? You know Tom ,that with a dozen minnies/crawlers,you also get a "Lake Owners title",, at Lindas!! 30 fish<< is a good outing! Good Deal! I MOWED THE YARD,last evening,didn't get to fish!!Goin' to Milton Fri.vacation,these 10-hr.X6-day weeks,,,, have messed my fishi'n UP!! Once a week,BITES!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Juwayne22 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey EZ, was the guy on the pontoon a big dude? Like 6'4" 350? I think it may have been my buddy and I. Was it around 830pm? I saw a guy wave to us from a boat running planers. And I did wave back, but my buddy is such a large man its possible you didnt see me(from your view i was on the opposite side of my buddy, slouched on seat). And I dont think he was intentionally ingoring your wave, we were checking out your planer system cuz we saw you pulling fish and wanted to get a better look at your program for when we take my 16ft boat out. Its possible he just didnt notice the wave cuz he was looking at the boards. It was his first time taking that boat out(its his parent's) and he was kinda nervous the whole time. Haha if we are NOT the guys youre talking about then disregard this post.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Juwayne22 said:


> Hey EZ, was the guy on the pontoon a big dude? Like 6'4" 350? I think it may have been my buddy and I. Was it around 830pm? I saw a guy wave to us from a boat running planers. And I did wave back, but my buddy is such a large man its possible you didnt see me(from your view i was on the opposite side of my buddy, slouched on seat). And I dont think he was intentionally ingoring your wave, we were checking out your planer system cuz we saw you pulling fish and wanted to get a better look at your program for when we take my 16ft boat out. Its possible he just didnt notice the wave cuz he was looking at the boards. It was his first time taking that boat out(its his parent's) and he was kinda nervous the whole time. Haha if we are NOT the guys youre talking about then disregard this post.


 i was in the white trophy pulling boards on my port side, heading southeast. sorry, i thought he was giving me the stare down. i didnt understand why either, all i did was wave.lol. sorry, i didnt see you wave you were west of me and the sun was in my eyes. how'd you guys do?




sonar said:


> I think,he thought,,, you were "tresspassin" on his part of the lake ,that he owned??? You know Tom ,that with a dozen minnies/crawlers,you also get a "Lake Owners title",, at Lindas!! 30 fish<< is a good outing! Good Deal! I MOWED THE YARD,last evening,didn't get to fish!!Goin' to Milton Fri.vacation,these 10-hr.X6-day weeks,,,, have messed my fishi'n UP!! Once a week,BITES!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


i couldnt keep the crappie off and as you can see, i jumped the gun. just a misunderstanding. my bad


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

The "eyes" must be goin'. Ya old fart!--Tim


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Wow said:


> The "eyes" must be goin'. Ya old fart!--Tim
> 
> View attachment 59928


they are, i started using reading glasses months ago


----------



## Juwayne22 (Jun 10, 2009)

EZ,

all we caught was crappie...they were hitting my walleye gear. Got any recommendations on a decent planer that wont cost a car payment? I just started fishing that lake about a month and a half ago and probably 75% of the walleye Ive caught have been while flat lining a single line held by my girlfriend while I steer the boat. I figure if I put 4 rodholders in and run a couple boards off the side we should be able to catch more than the 3 or 4 walleye we've been catching each trip. 

And about "non-wavegate" - No harm no foul, I got a chuckle out of it. What makes it even funnier is that my dude is a gentle giant. Wouldnt harm an ant. The kinda guy that would stop in a blizzard to change an old ladies tire.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Juwayne22 said:


> EZ,
> 
> all we caught was crappie...they were hitting my walleye gear. Got any recommendations on a decent planer that wont cost a car payment? I just started fishing that lake about a month and a half ago and probably 75% of the walleye Ive caught have been while flat lining a single line held by my girlfriend while I steer the boat. I figure if I put 4 rodholders in and run a couple boards off the side we should be able to catch more than the 3 or 4 walleye we've been catching each trip.
> 
> And about "non-wavegate" - No harm no foul, I got a chuckle out of it.


"non wavegate"hahaha, i love it

ive had several brands of boards, if your gonna buy them, get good ones. i like church TX-22. i think i saw them on ebay a while ago in 2 packs for about 35 bucks. the one thing ive found from trolling skeeter is that i need to modify them with the tattle tail flag. im sure ive been dragging around several small crappie every trip out.


----------

